# لكل من يريد تعلم اللاند شرح من الصفر للأحتراف كل شي



## عبدالرحمن الهادي (16 مايو 2007)

للموقع العزيز نهدي هذا العمل ارجوا توضيح كيف نرفعة للموقع الحجم 5 ميغا


----------



## مهندس مكة (16 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية
وفي انتظار رد اهل الخبر
ممكن الدخول على احد المواقع ورفع الملف


----------



## abedodeh (17 مايو 2007)

الاخ العزيز السلام عليكم يمكنك استخدام الموقع التالي للتحميل لغاية 1 جيجا وبدون حذف الملفات مستقبلا وبدون اي حد للتحميل والتنزيل الموقع هو www.rogepost.com] ادخل للموقع واضغط على upload ثم اذهب الى مكان وجود فايلك الاصلي ثم حمله عليك الانتظار بضع دقائق حتى يكتمل التحميل


----------



## sosohoho (19 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم نحن ننتظر ايا الاخ العزيز ونشكرك مقدما :77: :77: :78:


----------



## sosohoho (19 مايو 2007)

ارجو منك ايها الاخ العزيز ان يتخلال الشرح بعض المعلومات المساحية وبعض المواصفات مشل اشتو وشكرررررررا


----------



## sosohoho (20 مايو 2007)

ارجو منك ان تجعل موضوع ساخن


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (21 مايو 2007)

عبد الرحمن الهادي نرجو منك ان تسرع في رفع وتنزيل الملف واى حد من الاعضاء عنده معلومات عن رفع الملفات 
يشرح طريقه رفع الملفات بالتفصيل لتعم الفائده
ونحن فى انتطارك اخونا عبدالرحمن


----------



## sosohoho (21 مايو 2007)

الموقع جيد جداwww.rogepost.com]


----------



## sosohoho (21 مايو 2007)

الموقع جيد جداwww.rogepost.com


----------



## sosohoho (22 مايو 2007)

ارجو منك ان تضع تاريخ او يوم لانزال الروابط مع الشكر لك


----------



## abedodeh (22 مايو 2007)

الموقع جيد جداwww.rogepost.com


----------



## sosohoho (22 مايو 2007)

:2: انا مشتاق للروابط جدا:2:


----------



## sosohoho (22 مايو 2007)

هل سننتظر كثيرا :68:


----------



## abedodeh (23 مايو 2007)

هل سننتظر كثيرا


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (24 مايو 2007)

نرجو الاسراع في التنزيل


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (24 مايو 2007)

أين الرابط يا غالى


----------



## sosohoho (24 مايو 2007)

ارجو منك يا اخي ان تسرع رجاااااااء وشكرا


----------



## sosohoho (26 مايو 2007)

وانا لا ارى اي وابط


----------



## sosohoho (27 مايو 2007)

اين الروابط رجاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (29 مايو 2007)

عبد الرحمن الهادى ارجو الاهتمام في الموضوع من باب الجديه وعدم التسويف وشكرا


----------



## sosohoho (29 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجو المعذرة يا اخي عبد الرحمان الهادي لا اريد ان اقارن اي شخص باخر وااستطيع ان اقول ان الموقك هو موقع مميز بين المواقع العربية.و مثلما قال الاخ صلاح يجب ان تكون جديا ياخي.....لانة كلنا نستفاد ونفيدغيرنا بقدر الامكان وحسب المعلومات واقو في النهاية ان وعد الحر دين وشكر لك:1:


----------



## shrek (31 مايو 2007)

where itttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## engramy (1 يونيو 2007)

:29: :29: :59: :59:


----------



## فواز العتيبي (3 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخينا في الله


----------



## طالب متدرب (17 يوليو 2007)

يا خينا أعطبت أعصابنا


----------



## المساح2008 (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور جدا ولك التحية مع التمنيات بودام التوفيق


----------



## المهندس ابو محمد (13 أغسطس 2007)

نحن بانتظارك على أحر من الجمر


----------



## حمدى الفولى (13 أغسطس 2007)

نرجو منكم شرح كيفية تحميل الملفات


----------



## tanakaa (13 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سبع الليل (13 أغسطس 2007)

اصبروا على الرجل شوي يمكن يجهز الملفات وبعدين زي ماقال وعد الحر دين


----------



## topoman (13 سبتمبر 2007)

نحن في انتظار هديتك


----------



## اعجال (11 أبريل 2008)

نرجوا ياخي العزيز ان تقوم بانزالها فنحن متحرقون شوقاً لرؤية الروابط وتحميل مشاركتك الطيبة والثمينة


----------



## اعجال (11 أبريل 2008)

( ولئن صبرتم لهو خير لصابرين )
نحن زادنا الصبر فلانجد سبيل غير الصبر لانه من صبر نال ونحن مواعدن بمشاركتك ياخي العزيز فلك منا كل الوقت والجهد ولو بودنا ان نساعدك فما السبيل في لك فنحن لانملك سوى الدعاء لك ولوالديك بالمغفرة والرحمة


----------



## اعجال (11 أبريل 2008)

وافقك الله ياخي الحبيب


----------



## مهندس وضاح (11 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك بنا خيرا نحن بالنتظار وفقك الله


----------



## abayoumy6 (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abayoumy6 (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا نرجو الاسراع في التنزيل


----------



## لقمان سعيد (19 أبريل 2008)

ارجو منك ان ارسللي واشكرك


----------



## وهيب حزام (26 يونيو 2008)

نرجوا تنزيل الملف


----------



## أبوالمعتز (27 يونيو 2008)

صامدون ومنتظرون لهذا الملف ونتمنى المصداقيه


----------



## قاسم عبد (30 يونيو 2008)

ياريت نصبر حتى نضفر 
تمنياتنى بنجاح العمل


----------



## محمود المهاجر (2 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
يرحم والديك وين الروابط


----------



## المساح2008 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يهديك


----------



## المساح2008 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

وين الرابط ياباش


----------



## المساح2008 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

عموما شكرا


----------



## محمد مساح (17 سبتمبر 2008)

وين الرابط يا اخي العزيز


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يقولون فهم السوال نصف الجواب............. اعتقد انا ايضا لقد ذهب نصف الرمضان على الاقل نعرف ما هي المفجاءةومن بعدها نستلم الهد


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يقولون فهم السوال نصف الجواب............. اعتقد انا ايضا لقد ذهب نصف الرمضان على الاقل نعرف ما هي المفجاءةومن بعدها نستلم الهد


----------



## zeki (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر*

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (19 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا الرجل تعلمنا على يدية الكثير 
و رحمة الله على العالم الكبير محمد خميس الزوكة


----------



## سارة هندسة (19 سبتمبر 2008)

:86:نريد الروابط سريعا اللة يخليك:86:
 :11:


----------



## عمدة المساحه (19 سبتمبر 2008)

فين الماده العلميه لكى يتم تحميلها و شكرا


----------



## سارة هندسة (24 سبتمبر 2008)

سانتظر على نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## المسااح (26 سبتمبر 2008)

يناااااااااااااااس وين الروابط


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي العزيز اين الرابط


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

اين الملف الذي وعدتنا به ايها الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يهديك


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (5 نوفمبر 2008)

أين الروابط أخي العزيز


----------



## moh_nasr (6 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fowzy (6 نوفمبر 2008)

انا متشكر جدا" على البرنامج
بس هو فين


----------



## fowzy (6 نوفمبر 2008)

انا محتاج البرنامج جدا"
وشكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## سولارلونر (6 نوفمبر 2008)

يااخي ملينا من الانتضار متقلي هوه صحيح يوجد شرح ام هي دعايه ؟


----------



## eng: issa (6 نوفمبر 2008)

نرجو الاسراع ولك منا كل الاحترام والشكر


----------



## قاسم عبد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

نرجو التاني حتى يكون الموضوع قنبله في المنتدى


----------



## سولارلونر (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*اين الوعد*

اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الملف الذي وعدتنا به ام هي مواعيد عرقوب؟


----------



## eng: issa (16 نوفمبر 2008)

نحن ننتظر يلا يا عزيز


----------



## nshwan (18 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم الرجاء المساعدة ببرنامج اوتوكاد لاند2004 وذلك بالشرح كفيديو لأني بحاجة ماسة الو وجزاك الله خيرا انت وكل من يعطي علمه لغيره.وممكن اعرف ماوحدة الكميات التي يعطيها برنامج السيرفر لأنني قمت برسم مخطط على ورقة وحسبت كمياته يدويا ثم جربت على السيرفر فأعطاني رقم صغير ولكن عندما اخذت أغير بقيمة الscal refraktor حصلت على نفس الرقم بوضع قيمة 2.067 ارجوالمساعدة ياأخوة للضرورة واتمنى ان اتواصل هاتفيا مع اي مهندس من اي بلد عربي للحصول على cd تعليم شامل ودقيق .


----------



## ماجدامام (23 نوفمبر 2008)

نرجو الإسراع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fahd0oo0 (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بالله عليك ياخى وين هدا الشرح ياريت فى اقرب فرصه ان شاء الله شرح اللند


----------



## مساح محترف (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdo_designer (5 ديسمبر 2008)

نرجوا منك تحميل الملفات


----------



## mahmoud khalid (14 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## النواوى (21 أبريل 2009)

اين الشرح اخى بالله عليك اسرع فى وضعه
وجزام الله كل خير


----------



## MGK (6 يونيو 2009)

:82:​ 
 لا تعليق​


----------



## عزت محروس (6 يونيو 2009)

اخوانى الاعزاء الى ان يقوم العضو بوضع الشرح
فهذا افضل كتاب وجدتة حتى الان فى شرح الاند ديسك توب
وقد عرضتة فى هذا الملتقى تحت عنوان
افضل شرح لبرنامج الاند ديسك توب
وهذا هو رابط التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/file/10745692...TUTORIALS.html


----------



## عبود احمد (6 يونيو 2009)

:33ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:33:


عبدالرحمن الهادي قال:


> للموقع العزيز نهدي هذا العمل ارجوا توضيح كيف نرفعة للموقع الحجم 5 ميغا


----------



## عبود احمد (6 يونيو 2009)

ارجو معرفة كيفية تحميل برنامج لاند


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (7 يونيو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا يمكن ان تنزل الملف في موقع 4shaed وستجد انه اصبح لديك مكتبة في موقع
وشكرا


----------



## odwan (7 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونعتبرها مشاركة طيبة وموفقة وأسأل الله أن يوفقنا وإياك لما فيه الخير للجميع
رفع الله قدرك وحفظك


sosohoho قال:


> السلام عليكم نحن ننتظر ايا الاخ العزيز ونشكرك مقدما :77: :77: :78:


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الرجاء غلق الموضوع لعد استجابة المشارك صاحب الموضوع لطلبات المشاركين


----------



## الهندسي 80 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

أضم صوتي لصوتك أخي رافد ،فقد مضت اكتر من سنة على هذه المشاركة 
وأطلب من الله ان لايكون قد اصاب صاحب الموضوع سؤ


----------



## محمد كردية (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله كل خير والله يعطيك الففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف عافية وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (7 سبتمبر 2009)

*الملف عبارة عن فيديو ووثائق توكد بشارة الانجيل والتوراة بسيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم **وقبل التحميل نسـألكم الدعاء لنا ولامي وابي بالمغفرة وسائر المسلمين** وجزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل الله منا الصيا م والقيام وصالح الاعمال*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129154596/a697e1e8/_______.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/129594299/6d0645eb/______.html*​


----------



## أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخ الفاضل وليد محمد عطية :
لاحظت فى الفترة الأخيرة أنك وضعت فى مواضيع مختلفة روابط لملفات تخص مقارنة الاديان
واحب ان أذكرك بقول السلف عموما انه
لا يجوز للعوام قراءة مواضيع وكتب مقارنة الاديان
إلا من بعد أن يحصلوا نصيبا جيدا من العلم الشرعى
هذا مهم جدا حتى لا تثار فى اذهانهم شبهات لا يستطيعوا الرد عليها بدون علم
ولأن معرفة العقيدة الصحيحة هى اول خطوة لمناقشة مادونها من العقائد
فأخشى أن يقرأ البعض نصوصا من الكتب المقدسة عند الديانات الإخرى فلا يعرفوا كيف ينزلوها منزلها الصحيح
وكم من اناس حدث لهم وإمتلأت رؤوسهم شبهات والمحظوظ منهم من قيض الله له مسلما عنده علم فأزال الشبهات
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_
فكم رأينا من لا يحسن الكتابة باللغة العربية فضلا عن عدم معرفته بعقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة
ثم يتصدى لمحاورة القوم أو مناظرتهم فى منتدياتهم وتكون النتائج مؤسفة لا لضعف الإسلام
ولكن للجهل الشديد للمحاور بالعقيدة الصحيحة ومواطن العوار فى العقائد الفاسدة !!! والله المستعان
_فالعلم الشرعى أولا يا أخى_

فكم مسلم يعرف دلائل نبوة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم (التى تكاد تصل للالف دليل)
حتى يعرف بشارات التوراة والإنجيل بسيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم التى طمسوا معظمها وغيروا فيها
ليسهل لهم تاويل النصوص كما يريدون ويصرفوها عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى غيره
فأيهما أولى ان يعرف المسلم اولا ؟؟؟

فالحديث له شجون ولا يتسع له المقام هاهنا

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م. / أحمد سيد عبد الرحيم


----------



## اسامة اسلمة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa;,,,,,,,v


----------



## اسامة اسلمة (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكككككككوووووووووووووورررررررر


----------



## الرفادي 22 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الله ايعطيك كل خيرومشكوور جدا يا باش مهندس


----------



## عماد جيمس (5 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لا ارى اي شرح عزيزي


----------



## anees123r (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## anees123r (5 أبريل 2010)

فين روابط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمدخطيب (6 يوليو 2010)

ارجو افادتي بمعلومات او ملحظات هامة عن البرنامج لانني مقبل على تصميم طريق باستخدام اللاند 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (5 أكتوبر 2010)

نحن نريد التعلم ،،، ولكن أين الأستاذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## khdawy (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اكثر من ثلاث سنوات بدون رفع .... فعلا هادي اسم علي مسمي 
ارجوا اغلاق الموضوع لانه مزحه ثقيله من شخص هادي


----------



## medo_zon (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## كبل (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور نحن يانتظار الرفع


----------



## hobaaa_loveee (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً موضع رائع بدون فائدة


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

ودارت الايام ... ومرت الايام .... وهادى مجاش بالملفات ....ترررررلممممممممملم


----------



## ali-alazizi (8 نوفمبر 2012)

فين الملفات يا هادي ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حاتم المختار (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ودارت الايام ... ومرت الايام .... وهادى مجاش بالملفات ....ترررررلممممممممملم


----------



## محمود الناصري (17 نوفمبر 2012)

هذا الشخص كذاب عنده موضوع اخر في صفحه اخرى نفس الشيء اريد اعرف ليش الناس تكذب وليش تضحك على الناس انها ليست مزحه ولكنها عقدة نقص ومرض


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

غاوى شهرة يا هادى تبقى اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## yosef.alkamel (19 نوفمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------

